# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Μη-ομιλιτικος

## 1915

Kαλησπερα παιδια,

Αυτο που εχει αρχισει και με βασανιζει μεσα μου και δε το εχω μοιραστει με φιλους μου ακομα που μιλαω ανοιχτα για πολλα πραγματα ειναι η αντικοινωνικοτητα μου σε ορισμενες στιγμες. Για να γινω σαφεστερος.
Ειμαι ενας εφηβος 17χρονων, ευτυχως εχω παρεες και πιστους φιλους , αγορια και κοριτσια. (Το τελευταιο διαστημα εχω ερωτευτει μια κοπελα απ την παρεα μου) αλλα αυτα που διαπιστωνω καθε μερα και περισσοτερο ,ειναι το προβλημα της μη ομιλιτικοτητας μου. Οταν ειμαστε σε παρεα απο τρια ατομα και πανω συμμετεχω, μιλαω και θελω να πιστευω πως ειμαι ευχαριστος. 
Αντιθετα ,τις περισσοτερες στιγμες που μενω μονος με καποιον γινομαι πολυ αντικοινωνικος και δε μιλαω καθολου,δε ξερω τι να πω,δε μου ερχεται κατι στο νου να εκφρασω,εστω και μια βλακεια.Αυτο συμβαινει ειτε με αγορι ειμαι ειτε με κοριτσι.Μερικες φορες το παθαινω και οταν βρισκομαι με το πιο στενο μου φιλο. 
Αυτη η κατασταση εχει αρχισει και ενοχλει τον ευατο μου , ειδικα απο τι στιγμη που ερωτευτηκα εκεινη τη κοπελα,γιατι οποτε μενουμε μονοι κομπλαρω και δε  μπορω ξερω να μιλησω,εν συνεχεια νιωθω οτι βαριεται αυτη και με καλυβει μια πληρης απογοητευση για την υπολοιπη μερα και ενας θυμος προς εμενα.

Τι θα μπορουσα να κανω για να διορθοσω λιγο αυτη τη ΄΄κατασταση'΄;

Eυχαριστω για το χρονο σας.

----------


## krino

Με κοσμο νιωθεις πιο ασφαλης?
πιο ανετος και ηρεμος?

----------


## FreakOut

πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο με κουφανες συνηθως συμβαινει το αντιθετο... τι να πω πιες καμια μπυρα ^^

----------


## elis

σκεψου μερικα θεματακια που ειναι ψιλοστανταρ αλλα και γενικα πχ ακουσα το καινουριο τραγουδι του ρουβα τι λεσ σχολιασε καποιον που δεν το συμπαθει η παρεα κανα 2 ανεκδοτα ειναι χρησιμα κι αυτα, ζωδια τι λεει ο οροσκοποσ σου και καλα οτι σου κατεβει στο κεφαλι ετσι μπορεισ να τι ριξεισ κι ολασ τετοια πραγματα μετα κατι θα πει αυτη θα ανοιξει η συζητηση

----------


## 1915

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Με κοσμο νιωθεις πιο ασφαλης?
> πιο ανετος και ηρεμος?


Πιο άνετος επειδή η συζήτηση ανοίγει από τρίτους και έτσι ουσιαστικά ξεπερνιέται το πρόβλημα. Όταν είμαι \'\'man-to-man\'\' με κάποιον έχω ένα μαγικό ραβδάκι με το οποίο οι κουβέντες μου δε προσφέρονται για περαιτέρω ανάλυση .Είτε βρίσκομαι με κοπέλες , είτε με φίλους , είτε και με τους γονείς μου,είτε, είτε  :Frown: 

ΥΓ δοκιμασμένη λύση οι μπύρες αλλά δε βολεύουν όλες τις ώρες  :Wink:

----------


## FreakOut

εγω ρε φιλε ειμαι 19 και ειχα παντα το αντιθετο προβλημα τα εβρισκα περναγα τελεια αμα ημασταν 2-3 αλα αμα μεγαλωνε η παρεα καταπινα τη γλωσσα μου τελειος.. περιεργο πραγμα ^_O

----------


## Mauroslosk

Τα ψυχοσωματικα που σου σκανε εκεινη την στιγμη ειναι τραγικα.Το εχω βιωσει ακριβως ετσι!Συνηθος ομως με ξενο!Με καποιον τον οποιο δεν πολυ ηξερα με αποτελεσμα οταν εφευγε ο δικος μου πχ για [τουαλετα] αυτοματα μαγκωνα και η οικιοτητα που αισθανομουν ποιο πριν εκανε μπακ-φλιπ.

----------


## elis

Εσύ ο από πάνω πρέπει να πας στρατό θα σε βοηθήσει

----------


## Mauroslosk

Πηγα ηταν απιστευτα τα μαθηματα που πηρα...Ακομα και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι λεω ποο ρε πουστι τι ωραια που σκουπιζα καλα το σφουγγαρισμα αλλο πραγμα. το μπανακι στο σπιτι μου αμα το δεις αστραφτει(ΥΠΕΡΙΦΑΝΟΣ).Και το κρεβατι μου ειναι εργο τεχνης 2χ2-5(στρατιγικη)...Εχω γινει σιγουρα πολυ ποιο υπευθυνο ατομο και ειμαι ετοιμος να πολεμησω για τα πατρια εδαφοι...Το διεσθανομαι οτι καποια στιγμη θα γινει η συγκρουση οποτε θα ειμαι προετιμασμενος.Κατω απο το μαξιλαρι παντα φυλαω το μυστικο μου οπλο
θυμασε με τι κοβαμε τα τσουβαλια με τις πατατες?Που να θυμασε εσυ βρε ψαρακλα σαμπος πηγες?

Y/Γ Πρωτη φορα ειδα απο κοντα τα smigol.Εκλαψα αλλα εκατσα τελικα--------

----------


## elis

Εγώ στα ξαναλέω η μισή ζωή του άνδρα είναι το ποδόσφαιρο κι η άλλη μισή ο στρατός από εκεί κ πέρα μπορείς να λες ότι θέλεις επίσης αν νομίζεις ότι με κάποιον που διαφωνείς δεν μπορείς να μάθεις από αυτόν εγώ διαφωνώ μαζί σου αλλά κάθομαι σε ακούω θέλω να μάθω γτ κάνετε ουσίες θέλω να καταλάβω μόνος μου κι εμένα με προσβάλλουν κι εμένα μου λένε ψέμματα αλλά ουσίες δεν πήρα οπότε γιατί άσε που δεν έχω να τα πληρώσω αλλά γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω

----------


## Mauroslosk

Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι πρεπει να βαζεις εσενα παντα στον ρολο του αλλου.Πραγματικα χαιρομαι που δεν χρειαστηκες ποτε σου να μπεις σε αυτην την ρουτινα.Παει βαση χαρακτηρα.Σιγουρα εχουμε διαφορετικα βιωματα ο ενας με τον αλλον.Νιωθω μια περιφρονηση απενταντη μου.Θα ηταν καλυτερο να το δεις λιγο ποιο σφαιρικα το θεμα ωστε να μπορεσεις να κατανοησεις το προβλημα μου.Εαν ηξερα την ουσια της υπαρξεις μου και ειχα την ικανοτητα να διαχειριστω διαφορες καταστασεις νασε σιγουρος πως δεν θα επεφτα σε κατι τετοιο.Δεστο απλα:Ειναι μια αλλη παστα ανθρωπων μια αλλη κατηγορια και κοινωνικη ταξη.Ο ψυχικος πονος ειναι αυτο που ενωνει τετοιου ειδους ανθρωπους και η συναναστροφη με αυτους τους χαρακτηρες ειναι το αποτελεσμα μιας οχι και τοσο καλης ζωης.

Οσον αφορα τα λεφτα η δικια μου περιπτωση βρισκετε σε ηπιο βαθμο σε σχεση με χρηστες ηρωινης.
Ισως επειδη ειμαι ακομα νεος εχω την δυναμη και να δουλευω ωστε να μπορω να συντηρω οχι μονο τα εξοδα και τις υποχρεωσεις που εχει ο καθενας μας αλλα και το ''φαρμακο''.Αυτο το φαρμακο που καθε μερα με τσιμπαει και με μπερδευει γλυκα και τρυφερα.Ψευτικο ναι.Αλλα αν με κοιταξεις ειμαι το ιδιο προσωπο με η και χωρις αυτο.
ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ με μια μικρη αναβαθμιση.
Ειναι φυσιολογικο να μην μπορεις να μπεις στο μυαλο και στον τροπο που σκεφτομαι...Δεν φταιες εσυ.Αλλα ουτε και εγω.
Αλλα οι καταστασεις.Και η δομη της υπαρξης μου.ΑΜΗΝ+


Τι εννοεις οταν λες πως με καποιον που διαφωνω δεν μπορω να μαθω???

----------


## elis

Περιφρόνηση δεν είναι για το ότι παίρνεισ ουσίες αυτό δε με ενδιαφέρει το δέχομαι κι εγώ παίρνω φάρμακα τα τούβλα που πετάς κατ εμέ είναι το πρόβλημα πχ στρατό δεν πάμε γτ θα πολεμήσουμε για την πατρίδα αλλά γιατί μαθαίνουμε να διαχειριζόμαστε καταστάσεις όπως αϋπνία αγγαρείες κλπ τους ανώτερους κλπ την πίεση τις μαλακιεσ κλπ κι επίσης αυτά τα μαθαίνεις παίζοντας ποδόσφαιρο γενικά δε σκέφτεσαι καθόλου σε βάθος κι εκεί διαφωνούμε όχι στις ουσίες αυτό στο δηλώνω δε με ενδιαφέρει

----------


## Mauroslosk

Που να εμβαθυνω ακριβως?Στο ποδοσφαιρο που βλεπεις?Η τα αρρωστακια που κανουνε καριερα στο στρατο με την μονη τους ικανοτητα να διαταζουν πιτσιρικαδες?Δεν βλεπω τιποτα ενδιαφερον να συζητησω...Ειναι ξεκαθαρο πως εχουμε διαφορετικα ενδιαφεροντα και αντιληψη!!!

Υ.Γ)Τι σε κανει να νομιζεις πως τα φαρμακα που σου δινει ο γιατρουλις ειναι ποιο safe απο τα αλλα...που πινω εγω?
Κοιτα τον εαυτο σου και θα καταλαβεις τι νιωθω και γιατι πινω.Το μονο ισως στοιχειο που μας ενωνει ειναι οτι και οι 2 εχουμε προβλημα και προσπαθουμε με καθε τροπο ''Νομιμο'' η ''παρανομο'' να το διορθωσουμε, οποτε γιατι δυσκολευεσε??

----------

